# Huisache



## biblewitt (May 10, 2021)

Hello everyone. This is my first post here and I have a question about wood to use for smoking. I live in an area that has a lot of Huisache. In a lot of ways it looks like Mesquite but it is not in the Mesquite family from what I have read. My question is, can Huisache wood be used for smoking? I have not been able to find any information and was hoping to get an answer here. Thank you.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 10, 2021)

I've never heard of it so obviously I have no experience with it. BUT, it appears to be real thorny so I don't know if I'd want to deal with that.







That being said, the old adage is if it bears fruit or nuts, it's generally good for smoking. Not sure if the seed pods count as either.


----------



## DougE (May 10, 2021)

It's in the legume family along with locust and acacia, so IDK.


----------



## smokerjim (May 10, 2021)

Never heard of it but what I did find it can be used for smoking as long as its seasoned right it's on the order of mesquite but if not seasoned enough it can be bitter tasting. Hopefully someone with more knowledge will help you out.


----------



## 912smoker (May 10, 2021)

No answer from me but welcome to SMF from SE Ga !


----------



## ravenclan (May 10, 2021)

Can you cook with Huisache wood?
those who despise it probably had green or semi green *wood*. also there *huisache* with looks like mesquite, but is not really suitible for *cooking* acct it has a strong bitter flavor.


----------



## kruizer (May 10, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## BigW. (May 10, 2021)

Interesting tree.  I've been to TX once on a hog hunt.  Seems everything has thorns on it:)  I found this that may be helpful.

*ACACIA* – these trees are in the same family as mesquite. When burned in a smoker, acacia has a flavor similar to mesquite but not quite as heavy. A very hot burning wood.


----------



## biblewitt (May 11, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the welcome, comments and information.


----------

